# Gunners Up Sometimes Misfires



## hxman (Mar 30, 2004)

Has anyone had this problem sometimes with your GU launcher? It sometimes goes off or the release mechanism slips off the hook while loading...... Can I adjust something to help this problem or maybe wait until the new release mechanism is ready...

Thanks


----------



## RAB (May 28, 2004)

I am having the same problem. As soon as i pull back and set up on the hook mine will shoot. :shock:


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

The new mechanism should take care of this. 

I've found that if I trust the old Mechanism to reset itself, then it may misfire. If I push the latch closed onto the release bar prior to putting tension on it (double checking it), I don't have this problem.


Cray


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I have done the same things that Cray has done with the same results also. I always double check!
Mike Peters


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

My first release was this way also... I had it replaced. The replacement has started doing the same thing periodically, so I just reset the trigger like the others mentioned in the other posts. I am excited about the new release and believe the servo will help dramatically.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Haven't used mine enough to see but I do see where it would be good to re-set the release catch prior to reloading.


----------



## hxman (Mar 30, 2004)

You still hacve to be careful when pulling those bands down, I have had them go off a few times... lol :lol:


----------



## Troy Williams (Sep 7, 2003)

Put your foot on the hook while stretching the rubbers...then, once loaded, gently lift your foot off....At least if it goes off it's loaded and it's not a dryfire.

I've got one that will not release although you can hear it click and try. Anyone else had this problem? Thought it was my electronics but switched them around and that's not it............


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Troy Williams said:


> I've got one that will not release although you can hear it click and try. Anyone else had this problem? Thought it was my electronics but switched them around and that's not it............


Troy,

Check the screws in your servo. Let us know if they were loose. I had one doing it after the screws got loose and fell out. The new electronics should take care of this.

Cray


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*Mine*

Mine started doing that ...and then quit altogeather.After August ...Im gonna want my money back.


----------



## D Beard (Jan 3, 2003)

have you contacted Richard at Gunners Up about your problem?


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Mine*



Jay Dufour said:


> Mine started doing that ...and then quit altogeather.After August ...Im gonna want my money back.



Jay, Why "after August"? Have you given them the chance to make it right? I'm sure they'd send you a new Solenoid out immediately. Are you going to give the new release a try before demanding your money back?


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*New...*

Sure....The distributor I got mine from is a good friend of mine,and I will do my best to work with the product.He cant use the ones hes got either,therefore I dont want to hurt him even worse.I will only ask him to furnish me with the kit to make mine work! he can deal with the Manufacturer.......


----------

